

Takeaways from the 2013 Verizon Data Breach Report for Development Teams - ehsanf
http://blog.sdelements.com/takeaways-from-the-2013-verizon-data-breach-investigations-report-for-software-development-teams/

======
jabbernotty
> “The most common threat actions have realized some shifts over the years,
> but we have failed to see any cutting-edge methods introduced.”

What about defensive methods? Are there any 'cutting-edge' directions that
people are working towards? I'm not particularly clued in to this topic. But I
feel as though there are not really any new solutions being proposed.

(which of course doesn't detract from the usefulness of the report)

